# Uber driver arrested for masturbating while driving a woman passenger



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

*Kolkata:* An Uber driver was arrested for allegedly misbehaving with a woman passenger in the city, police said on Wednesday.

According to a senior officer in Kolkata Police, Pintu Yadav, driver of Uber cab service, was arrested late Monday night based on a 25-year-old woman passenger's complaint lodged at Bhowanipur police station on July 8.









The woman kept quiet fearing "something worse" would be done by the driver. She did not press the SOS button (emergency number) on Uber app but contacted company officials, police said.
#driver #Kolkata #passenger #uber
The woman working at a shopping mall had booked an Uber cab on July 8 evening when it was raining, police said. She in her complaint alleged that Yadav was constantly looking at her on the rear-view mirror. She spotted him masturbating while driving and hurriedly got out of the cab on reaching her destination.

The woman kept quiet fearing "something worse" would be done by the driver. She did not press the SOS button (emergency number) on Uber app but contacted company officials, police said.

Yadav was tracked down using his mobile phone tower location and arrested late Monday night, they said. Uber had initially suspended the driver and then removed him permanently based on its internal probe into the incident, a senior official of Uber said.

Yadav, booked under IPC sections 354 (assault or criminal force to outrage modesty of a woman) and 506 (criminal intimidation), got a bail yesterday, police added. A similar case involving a TaxiForSure cab was reported from Delhi earlier this month.

http://bit.ly/1Mop3qb


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

We need to educate these third world drivers about waiting until they get home.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

Don't be so fast to put him down. He probly just found it and was trying to figure out what it was.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Maybe it was his first surge ride in months, and he couldn't hold back his excitement.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

he was just trying to fill the pool


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Wait till they get lyft
The Third Kind


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

he's an Uber driver, which means 95% chance he was lost, so he reached in his pants for his navigation device


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Rider probably called to check how far he was from coming. She hops in and he obliges.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

maybe a dashcam would keep drivers like this in check


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

We're not supposed to do that?


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Since this Uber gig is not bringing even minimum wage, I think the Uber drivers left are not doing it for the money but for recreational purposes, like this guy.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

I bet he couldn't find it after she got out.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Perhaps he thought he was driving a "stick shift "!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Seriously! These types of men are "meth'd up", as Mike Tyson would say.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

MrBear said:


> Don't be so fast to put him down. He probly just found it and was trying to figure out what it was.


Laughing out loud!


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> http://bit.ly/1Mop3qb


The reverse happened a few months ago to a woman taxi driver that I know. What's worse is that the guy was sitting in the front passenger seat.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

What if the girl made it up as a way to shake down Uber for a out of court settlement? She destroys the drivers' life since he's an easy target. ....Something we should all be worrying about. Can you afford that lawyer bill?


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

I wonder what his driver rating is,


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> http://bit.ly/1Mop3qb


^^^
OMG! lol


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> I wonder what his driver rating is,


^^^
4.5... the same length as his, uhhhh....


----------



## aarias (Jul 19, 2015)

The title is confusing. He was arrested because he masturbated while driving a woman passenger? So I guess it's okay to do this with a male passenger? Hmmmmmm


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> 4.5... the same length as his, uhhhh....


Fast forward selector! This thread is over. Nice job Uber-Doober. You can't be beat.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

aarias said:


> The title is confusing. He was arrested because he masturbated while driving a woman passenger? So I guess it's okay to do this with a male passenger? Hmmmmmm


In certain parts of San Francisco and Sydney this behaviour is seen as a compliment by Male riders.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> In certain parts of San Francisco and Sydney this behaviour is seen as a compliment by Male riders.


^^^
Let's not forget about West Hollywood.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> We're not supposed to do that?


LMAO, you're right, it's NOT stated in Uber's Policy :::)))


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Short article, would like to hear the drivers side. The driver clearly should be punished if he did do this, but just goes to show how easily you can be arrested off of he say she say


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Let's not forget about West Hollywood.


OK guys, I think we're done here, let's not beat a dead horse.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> OK guys, I think we're done here, let's not beat a dead horse.


fast forward selector


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

hanging in there said:


> OK guys, I think we're done here, let's not beat a dead horse.


^^^
Luckily that driver didn't go that far...


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Luckily that driver didn't go that far...


Vinyl selector. It goes back and forth across the needle. Don't try this at home with your Mom's record collection kids.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

hanging in there said:


> OK guys, I think we're done here, let's not beat a dead horse.


These one-liners are getting better!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> he's an Uber driver, which means 95% chance he was lost, so he reached in his pants for his navigation device


Divining rod?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> maybe a dashcam would keep drivers like this in check


Na, they'd post it on YouTube.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber won't add a tip button, at least they could add a, "I request a non-masterbating driver" button for the riders. I guess that would make it difficult to get a ride though.


----------



## Johnobody (May 9, 2015)

West Bengal. Anyplace they have women's modesty laws, you know the males and females are held to different standards. Our Good Friends in Saudi Arabia still execute rape victims as adulteresses.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Uber suspended him and then permanently removed him after its internal probe...No pun intended, however, the press trust of India also said allegedly the driver misbehaved. Really, misbehaved?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Johnobody said:


> West Bengal. Anyplace they have women's modesty laws, you know the males and females are held to different standards. Our Good Friends in Saudi Arabia still execute rape victims as adulteresses.


Actually it is East India.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Uber suspended him and then permanently removed him after its internal probe...No pun intended, however, the press trust of India also said allegedly the driver misbehaved. Really, misbehaved?


^^^
On the rider's app her name was Miss. Behave.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Actually it is East India.


^^^
Makes me want to go on Netflix and see if I can get 'The Rains of Ranchipur'.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Makes me want to go on Netflix and see if I can get 'The Rains of Ranchipur'.


I don't know that one but how about Oh, Calcutta. Weren't they the nude revue?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Did we find out whether the driver was just buffing the Banana or did he actually Liquidate the Inventory?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Did we find out whether the driver was just buffing the Banana or did he actually Liquidate the Inventory?


LMAO - Sydney you are a riot!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Choochie said:


> LMAO - Sydney you are a riot!


I'm always interested in how bananas are "handled".


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> I'm always interested in how bananas are "handled".


Shocking display - no rhythm, but got the job done _and_ licked his fingers. 
Somebody taught him that. 
I guess you can find anything on tape.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Shocking display - no rhythm, but got the job done _and_ licked his fingers.
> Somebody taught him that.
> I guess you can find anything on tape.


I do believe many mammals can easily share his moment of ecstasy easily.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> I do believe many mammals can easily share his moment of ecstasy easily.


I suppose if they have the opposable thumb


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I suppose if they have the opposable thumb


Brings a whole new meaning to the term backstroke!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

wait.............so this happened in India? smh


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> wait.............so this happened in India? smh


Surprising eh?


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Hmmmmm.......

Don't think it was his hand - was a 'reach around' by Uber while they f*&k him in the a$$.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

He was just trying to TIP himself cuz he new the pax won't tip


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Shocking display - no rhythm, but got the job done _and_ licked his fingers.
> Somebody taught him that.
> I guess you can find anything on tape.


OmG r u kidding me this is the best video/comment ever nice find


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

hanging in there said:


> The reverse happened a few months ago to a woman taxi driver that I know. What's worse is that the guy was sitting in the front passenger seat.


POST # 16/hanging in there: Who wrote
that Song....Devo ?

"It's no too late.....to whip it!
...W H I P ....I T ....G O O D !"

Bison is a "Rockah"!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Did we find out whether the driver was just buffing the Banana or did he actually Liquidate the Inventory?


POST # 41/Sydney Uber: W H A T ? ! ?
SIR! ARE YOU TO TELL
this August Body of Refined UPNFers
that You are Uncertain if the "Bengali
Bishop Flogger" achieved Full Frontal
Custard Launch in Geranium Scent?

H O R R O R S !
Bison chortling.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> http://bit.ly/1Mop3qb


POST # 1/riChElwAy: YES.........YES !
But did this "Mahindra-
Driving Monkey Spanker" achieve the
required "Yadavasm" ?

Inquiring Bisons find
Humans Hilarious !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

aarias said:


> The title is confusing. He was arrested because he masturbated while driving a woman passenger? So I guess it's okay to do this with a male passenger? Hmmmmmm


POST # 21/aarias: Chexellent Avatar!
Picture Bison at
"6 Salt and Pepper Rikers"! 
BTW: A Wacky Welcome to UPNF!
........... You'll fit right in, here.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

I can't believe I just watched a monkey jerk off.

This is why they built the Internet.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

J


Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 16/hanging in there: Who wrote
> that Song....Devo ?
> 
> "It's no too late.....to whip it!
> ...


Damn! You do troll the depths of modern day knowledge don't you ol' Bison!

Very few people would know that song was written about "choking the chicken"!!


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> I'm always interested in how bananas are "handled".


OMFG ROFL!!!!!


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

With population in India going to reach a billion I applaud this patriotic action to help keep population down


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Is this what they call multi tasking?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> With population in India going to reach a billion I applaud this patriotic action to help keep population down


^^^
We should have a National Masturbation Month where everybody that doesn't have proof of doing it 30 days in a row has to drive Uber for a month or face "stiff" penalties.


----------



## itniloe (May 13, 2015)

Guess he didn't understand the part of the driver FAQ that says that to maintain your rating, you should always try to finish the trip with a happy ending.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

We don't know if he actually did it- it's just an allegation.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Maybe it was his first surge ride in months, and he couldn't hold back his excitement.


Nahhh it was the "Life Changing Money"
*rolling eyes*

RC


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

so you cant touch your own dick in your own vehicle...


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

He didn't do anything wrong. He just broke the law


----------



## Mayday (May 30, 2015)

I picked up a dancer at a "gentlemans club" late one Saturday night. Right away she asks if I've received oral sex as an Uber driver. Ummm. "You know, you're the second person who's asked me that tonight. I must be working too much!" She laughed and the rest of the 30 minute ride was good conversation. Yes, gotta get that dash cam.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

UberComic said:


> We need to educate these third world drivers about waiting until they get home.


Don't all Uber drivers live in their car?


----------

